# Very sick kid



## ancient (Jul 22, 2020)

Looking for h lpcand comfort while waiting for the emergency vet. Went to the barn this morning to milk the goats and my bottle kid(born April 30) who is penned with 2 other kids was just laying there. When she saw me she started crying in pain and wouldn't get up. I milked the does as quick as I could and carried her to the house the wholetimeshe was crying in pain. She's just laying on the couch, her face and mouth feel cold. Her food and routine have been the same. Is it bloat, an injury? Shes been a best friend to me and I'm in aggony just waiting another hour for the vet to show up.


----------



## ancient (Jul 22, 2020)

I forgot to mention the other 2 kids pick on her


----------



## chickens really (Jul 23, 2020)

How is the baby doing today? I have a Doe kid born April 22nd and her and I are very attached to each other. I hope the vet was able to help you and the kid.


----------



## ancient (Jul 23, 2020)

She seemed to perk up a bit before the vet came. He checked her out and figured it was parasites so he gave her ivermec. I gave her some ivermectin a few weeks prior . He also said she was anemic . She was back to normal by last night (but now has clumpy berries). I still think she may have been hurt by the other kids . All my other goats are healthy and this kid gets things better then the rest of the herd since she's my baby.  It was pretty scary in the morning she looked like she was going to die by the afternoon she was back to her annoying goatie self


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 23, 2020)

I am glad to hear she better kids or baby animals can go south super fast.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 23, 2020)

I was told the clumpy poo is from not drinking enough water. Constipation will definitely give them a sore belly too. Glad she is feeling better now..👍❤️🐐


----------



## ancient (Jul 23, 2020)

I guess another question is, if she is anemic , Besides being wormed(also giving nutri drench )should she be eating anything in particular?


----------



## chickens really (Jul 24, 2020)

Don't change her feed. Don't add in anything new because that will cause stomach upset/bloat/Clumping poo.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 24, 2020)

Only thing I could think was maybe to give her alittle red cell to help build her iron back up. I use it for one of mine but if you do add some thing to her feed do it little by little. Spanich is a good iron rich treat. Maybe a few leafs. As long as you change things slowly it will not cause bloat its sudden changes that cause most often scouring and such first. Just take all changes slow and she should be fine.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 24, 2020)

Although spinach is high in iron it depletes copper and selenium absorption. Also binds calcium absorption..Id provide loose mineral.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 24, 2020)

I think that would also depend on the amount eaten. Either way the supplement are the fastest way to increase the mineral or viatemin level then need compared to them eating anything. It also depends on the animal mine have had spanich and hasn't had any effect on them.


----------

